# NEW MEMBER/TAKING PE EXAM OCT 2008



## P.E. Luchion (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello!

I am a new member to the forum, my application was just accepted to take the PE exam Oct 2008 in Mechanical Engineering.

So I would love any suggestions, tips, to study for this exam. BOOKS to buy all that good stuff!

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 7, 2008)

Luchion said:


> Hello!I am a new member to the forum, my application was just accepted to take the PE exam Oct 2008 in Mechanical Engineering.
> 
> So I would love any suggestions, tips, to study for this exam. BOOKS to buy all that good stuff!
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!


You have DEFINITELY found the right place!!! Look in the threads related to exam in general and mechanical. You'll find lots of good advice and encouragement. If you have a questions that is not answered, post your question in the appropriate area.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## bigtrees (Aug 12, 2008)

Luchion said:


> Hello!I am a new member to the forum, my application was just accepted to take the PE exam Oct 2008 in Mechanical Engineering.
> 
> So I would love any suggestions, tips, to study for this exam. BOOKS to buy all that good stuff!
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!


I'll be doing the same. What specialization will you be doing for the breadth (PM) exam? I decided on Fluids and Thermodynamics because my undergraduate education was very strong in these areas.

For my prepartion, I'm taking a online PE Review course offered by Illinois Institute of Technology (paid for by my employer) and have the Lindberg Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual to review. I have the Lindberg sample problems and six minute solutions (from our corporate library) and will spend most of my weekends between now and October reviewing material and solving engineering problems.

What state are you applying for licensure in? I am applying in Montana.


----------



## Matt-NM (Aug 12, 2008)

I took and passed the April 2008 ME PE ,machine design depth. Here are a few tips I can give you...

1. Visit these boards frequently! Listen to those who have been there.

2. Study very broadly so you get a feel of all the material that will be on the test, and then begin fine tuning details toward the test date. Do not

study the morning material for a month and then put it aside for the last two months. You will forget it.

3. Use many different sources for study problems (MERM, six-minute solutions, NCEES study problems).

4. Do hundreds and hundreds of problems. Use the calculator you will be using for the exam at all times during preparation, even at work.

5. The key to passing the exam is doing well in the morning, or at least well enough to keep it within striking distance. If you bomb to morning,

you will not make up for it in the afternoon.

6. Do simulated timed exams (full 8 hour exams).

7. Be intimately familiar with MERM and come up with a good tabbing method and get very used to it.

8. Time is crucial. If you get hung up on a problem, move on and come back to it later. Don't get bogged down on 4-5 problems and spend an

hour on them, because it will be all over. The exam is very unforgiving if you don't have a good game plan. Practice working problems

stressed out.

9. Do not ignore engineering economics! I almost did and it would have cost me. At least spend a few hours going through the sample problems

in MERM the week of the exam.

10. Don't assume that everything will be in MERM. For the April 2008 machine design depth section, there were many problems that I could find

nothing about in MERM. Take many books even if you haven't looked at them. Some disagree with this, but I found answers to at least 2-3

problems in books that I really didn't study from.

11. Don't assume that the exam will be as easy as the NCEES practice exam. I thought it was significantly harder.

12. Don't bother indexing 100's of solved problems in the hopes of matching them up during the exam with actual test problems. You won't have

time and you will rarely find a problem close enough. I didn't do this and was glad I didn't. Wouldn't have helped.

13. Take the entire week of the test off from work if possible. Don't study the entire time but use it to collect resources, relax, etc. Get a small

luggage carrier to use to haul the books to the test.

14. Don't leave any detail unaccounted for. Where is the exam location, where will you park, what will you take for lunch, where are the

bathrooms, etc. Remember, you are preparing for 3-4 months for a 1 day event. No second chances! (Actually there will be more chances

at about 6-month intervals, with 3-4 months of study inbetween).

15. Do everything in your power to pass the test the first time. You will be basically sacrificing all your free time for the entire study period.

Don't plan on much of a social life for a while.

Study hard and good luck!


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Aug 14, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> I'll be doing the same. What specialization will you be doing for the breadth (PM) exam? I decided on Fluids and Thermodynamics because my undergraduate education was very strong in these areas.
> For my prepartion, I'm taking a online PE Review course offered by Illinois Institute of Technology (paid for by my employer) and have the Lindberg Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual to review. I have the Lindberg sample problems and six minute solutions (from our corporate library) and will spend most of my weekends between now and October reviewing material and solving engineering problems.
> 
> What state are you applying for licensure in? I am applying in Montana.



Hey I am taking the exam in New York. I am currently taking a review course with PERC(Professional Engineer Review Course). I havent decided on a on the breadth exam yet, i was also thinking fluids and thermo.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Matt!


----------



## zorlev (Aug 15, 2008)

Although I did the electrical PE I want to add that the following:

The exam will not be a walk over plan your study schedule &amp; stick to it

For your afternoon exam topics get good references to take with you in exam that covers the areas very thoroughly

dont depend on the MERM alonel

For practise try and get as many NCESS exam questions and go through these more than once.

Dont stop working problems and finally on the exam day plan how you will approach the exam. What I did was not to follow the questions as presented but scan through and did all the easy ones first. Then I went on to tackle the harder ones.

Good Luck !


----------



## MEPE2B (Aug 19, 2008)

If you are taking the thermal/fluids depth, then I would recommend the following books: "Cameron Hydraulics Data" and "Crane Technical Paper No. 410". I found both of these books very useful during the exam. Also, so as not to burn up too much time with interpolations, you may find it useful to get a more extensive steam table and gas table than what is found in the MERM.


----------



## brother (Aug 20, 2008)

Luchion said:


> Hello!I am a new member to the forum, my application was just accepted to take the PE exam Oct 2008 in Mechanical Engineering.
> 
> So I would love any suggestions, tips, to study for this exam. BOOKS to buy all that good stuff!
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!


I haven't applied yet, but am thinking of taking it in October as well. I am mechanical and am in PA. You don't work for Resodyne, by any chance? Anyway, reading your sub thread answered a lot of my questions; thanks.


----------



## CbusPaul (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you sure you can still apply? In Ohio we had to have the applications in by June 25 or so for the October test. You may want to check on that if you're planning on taking in October.


----------



## buick455 (Aug 20, 2008)

My plan is to take the ME PE exam this fall as well.

I started studying a month ago. My plan is to work all the Mechanical Systems "6 min problems" then work the Lindeburg problems and then take the sample tests. I am almost done the 6 min problems which take on an average much longer to solve. Some are too easy and some too hard and some are poorly defined or have errors in them. I have been out of school for 21 years so I have a ways to go.

Lately I have been using my college ME book by Shigley and Mitchell as well as the 28th edition of the Machinery Hanbook more than Lindeburg as a reference.

I also took a course this past spring but that was about worthless. I just need to work problems.


----------



## GT ME (Aug 20, 2008)

I passed the April 08 exam with the HVAC/R depth.

You're going to have your hands full since the exam changed -- you'll get questions in the SI &amp; US formats, which I think is brutal.

Since I work full-time, I wouldn't tackle the Oct 08 exam, but would feel more comfortable preparing for the April 09 exam.

I admire anyone who would tackle that challenge -- I ceraintly couldn't.

If you have any specific questions on the NCEES practice problems or exam, I can help you.


----------



## buick455 (Aug 21, 2008)

I knew the format changed but did not know it would also be in SI. With a few exceptions most of the problems I have worked recently were in the English formats although everything I had in college was in SI. I have not worked the problems in the new NCEES book yet.

I have yet to see and Errata for the 6 min mechanical solutions (second edition) problem book as there are errors in it. Does anyone have a list of the errors?

Also, the ASME video course is a waste of money.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 21, 2008)

buick455 said:


> I knew the format changed but did not know it would also be in SI. With a few exceptions most of the problems I have worked recently were in the English formats although everything I had in college was in SI. I have not worked the problems in the new NCEES book yet.


Looking at the specifications on the NCEES website it looks like it's questions in english units or SI units for fluids and machine design questions but only english units for HVAC questions.


----------

